# Uncalibrated Behringer ECM8000 worth it to get started?



## jamie8286 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi guys im new to all this iv just started reading about it today and have been trolling through these forums.

Basically iv been looking at acoustic treatment for my small studio room which led me onto downloading REW. Iv spent a few hours looking into what i would need to get started. And since living in the UK have seen it is hard to find a galaxy spl meter. But iv seen i can get a Behringer ECM8000 fairly cheap but uncalibrated.

My question is it worth buying the Behringer ECM8000 uncalibrated or am i wasting my time?

i had a look at this artical where they mention the ECM8000 as being fairly good but dont mention if it is calibrated, RealTraps - Measuring Microphones (i cant post links yet)

Iv seen that this mic requires +48v phantom power which im fairly sure my motu 828 mk3 can give it (it has a switch saying 48v?) i do know my equipment well but iv never used it like this can anyone confirm this for me?

Iv also just purchased a book on acoustics which should be here in a few days so iv got some learning to do but I just want something to get me started really.

Any advice greatly appreciated!

Thanks Jamie!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

An uncalibrated ECM would be a good start, you could also look at calibrated setups from iSEMcon (used to be IBF Acoustic).


----------



## jamie8286 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool thanks 80euro dosent seem to bad at all might be abit of shipping but worth the extra bit of cash.

Thanks a lot for the reply!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you don't have the ECM yet you can buy a ready-calibrated one from iSEMcon.


----------



## jamie8286 (Aug 18, 2011)

cool thanks yes i just saw that iv sent them an email asking for total price plus shipping.


----------



## alexsabree (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! Thanks a lot for that link John.


----------

